# Cedar



## Bear Mountain Lumber (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anybody know where this newbie can find 100 cedar logs 8 foot long, 8 inch diameter small end hopefully not too far from Michigan I will pick them up if there is a machine to load them price matters but it's not top priority


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 31, 2017)

Twin Mountain Fence... in San Angelo, TX.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 1, 2017)

I was on Craigslist and I believe it was in Nebraska that the were selling cedar fence post in that size range by the semi load. Not sure if they would be good enough or what the price might be.
Dave


----------



## Bear Mountain Lumber (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Dave the trucking would kill me trying to build myself a sauna ran the numbers and it's going to be pretty pricey if I can't find them in Michigan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2017)

Methinks it's time for you to take a road trip... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear Mountain Lumber (Feb 1, 2017)

Me thinks I will chose a different species and line it with cedar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

